# aggresive piranhas



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

what do you consider to be the most aggresive piranha.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> what do you consider to be the most aggresive piranha.


The most aggressive ive ever seen...is my elongatus.....he's a Psycho!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

wow ed. this thread is really coming along.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

gvmsrayman said:


> wow ed. this thread is really coming along.


This is why... http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=111916

It's all a subject of opinion though unless Frank or someone has documented info to back it up..


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

dude ray why did you bump this when gg already pinned that thread?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't believe you, a person with almost 3,000 posts, would not notice that these questions are asked constantly by newbies. We always tell them it depends on the individual fish and it's 'personality'.
~Taylor~


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I can't believe you, a person with almost 3,000 posts, would not notice that these questions are asked constantly by newbies. We always tell them it depends on the individual fish and it's 'personality'.
> ~Taylor~


o my god, when I posted this topic it was thew first day i was here then, this was closed and gg made the most aggresive piranha thread and pinned it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Boba Fett said:


> I can't believe you, a person with almost 3,000 posts, would not notice that these questions are asked constantly by newbies. We always tell them it depends on the individual fish and it's 'personality'.
> ~Taylor~


o my god, when I posted this topic it was thew first day i was here then, this was closed and gg made the most aggresive piranha thread and pinned it
[/quote]
I apologize. I didn't realize this was an old thread that was bumped.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

close this back up, GG already pinned the other thread


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

it must have never been closed because it would have had a post inside by jeff saying he closed it and if it was closed im sure he wouldnt have re opened it.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it must have never been closed because it would have had a post inside by jeff saying he closed it and if it was closed im sure he wouldnt have re opened it.


when I checked it last it was closed, I don't know why it's back open


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Ed griswold said:


> what do you consider to be the most aggresive piranha.


The most aggresive piranha is the one that hasn't eaten in a long time!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

boba u nub...lol JP


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> boba u nub...lol JP


this was my first post when i got here, so you copuld say that :laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

keep this thread alive haha.. yea boba i remember when you and 2p2fury went at it to be the first to post in new threads


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> keep this thread alive haha.. yea boba i remember when you and 2p2fury went at it to be the first to post in new threads










yeah me too, I beat him to 1000 post too, he joined in october 05, I joinbed in feb 06 :laugh: , now he's in front of me


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

WOw, way to go everyone








Lock this bad boy up


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Boba Fett said:


> keep this thread alive haha.. yea boba i remember when you and 2p2fury went at it to be the first to post in new threads


:nod: yeah me too, I beat him to 1000 post too, he joined in october 05, I joinbed in feb 06 :laugh: , now he's in front of me








[/quote]

i remember i joined a few days after you


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> keep this thread alive haha.. yea boba i remember when you and 2p2fury went at it to be the first to post in new threads


:nod: yeah me too, I beat him to 1000 post too, he joined in october 05, I joinbed in feb 06 :laugh: , now he's in front of me








[/quote]

i remember i joined a few days after you
[/quote]

hahahahah, yeah i post alot as you can see :laugh:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

:rasp: *BUMP*


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvmsrayman said:


> :rasp: *BUMP*


okay ray, who cares


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------

